# Wentworth Woodhouse



## soranman (Jun 1, 2011)

Wentworth Woodhouse is one of the largest private houses in Europe, and has been featured in a few reports on this site.







For those interested in this house, it was featured on this weeks BBC2 "The Country House Revealed" and includes an interview with it's reclusive owner.

On Iplayer here


----------



## eggbox (Jun 1, 2011)

Astonishing pile :shocked: Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link. What a fantastic building and the history behind it is amazing. Thanks for the post!


----------

